

Ask HN: How much to charge for first website? - redxblood

I work in a small business, and i have a pretty good grasp of web design from months of practice.<p>I offered to create my work´s website from scratch, but being my first profesional work of the sorts i have no idea how much to charge.
It would be a simple web, no forms or logins, and I´m confident i can do a good work.
Ideas?
======
peg_leg
Here's what I would do:

$400 for the template $200 for variation of template $50-$75 per page,
depending on complexity

If the template is super fancy you may need to charge more. Special
application coding (custom PHP, ASP, C#, etc.) code at hourly $75 or more per
hour.

------
YoAdrian
If they're smart, they'll just make the website part of your work
responsibilities and get it for free.

~~~
redxblood
Oh they´ll try, i´m sure. i can manage my ups though. Thanks for the tips
guys.

------
BorisMelnik
go high - shoot for $2-3000. like peg_leg said, if they have custom coding
charge much more.

